# 2018 Rogue 38k U0284 and Battery dash light, where to begin?



## maher871 (Nov 6, 2020)

I have a 2018 Nissan Rogue just out of Warranty. The Check Engine light (U0284) and the Battery light popped up on the dash the same time. Where do I begin?

This code is very vague online for Nissan. Seems to point to the active grill shutters which have power and aren’t obstructed. Can’t find anything online. Any help would be great.


----------



## VStar650CL (Nov 12, 2020)

If you're sure the Shutter wiring isn't damaged, it's probably a bad Shutter. However, the battery light is more serious and you should get to the bottom of it. If the car isn't charging then it won't be running for long, or if the light is a false alarm then you may have a wiring issue that caused both indications at once. An '18 has a "smart" alternator tied to the ECM, but you should be able to force it to full output voltage by turning on all the loads in the car, high beams, full-speed blower motor, A/C (fan will come on when the compressor runs), interior lamps, etc. The alternator should go to near 14V with a big load. If it drops below 12V instead, you're not charging.


----------



## VStar650CL (Nov 12, 2020)

PS - It's that "rodent time of year" in most of the country when rats and squirrels love warm engines. The wiring for both the Shutter and the alternator smartwork run near one another in the vicinity of the IPDM (left engine compartment). The two failures popping up simultaneously is very suspicious, I'd take a hard look at all the harnesses you can see.


----------



## Martyo (10 d ago)

I had the same issue on a 2017 rogue. The active grill shutter and the generator wire to the ECM Green wire share the same terminal (85) on the ECM . That cause the battery light and sets code U150 and u0284 Had to replace active grill shutter that took care of the problem. You can do a quick check of the air shutter by starting the car and watching to see if the air shutter closes and then opens .Hopes this helps we spent hours on diagnosis


----------

